# Good high energy snacks for during labor?



## kfarb

I was reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth and she said it's good to be able to eat if you feel like it during labor. My BirthCare Center doesn't allow it, but DH is gonna sneak me snacks if I need. I'm doing it naturally, and I don't want to get to the pushing stage and then be completely out of energy. It's stupid they don't let you eat.


----------



## JenStar1976

No advice really as I completely forgot to eat during my labour - I was a bit pre-occupied! Would explain why I felt like passing out after giving birth!! Why on earth would a birthing centre not allow you to eat??!! I did have bottles of Lucozade in the fridge (but again, forgot to drink them), so perhaps have some energy drinks with you too? Here's a useful link for you. https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/labour/eatinganddrinking/ x


----------



## kfarb

JenStar1976 said:


> Why on earth would a birthing centre not allow you to eat??!!

Well, in case you need a c-section, the anesthesia can make you vomit while unconscious. But my book said that you can vomit even when your stomach is empty and all the acid in your stomach is more dangerous to get in your lungs then food because it can burn your lungs. 

I was pretty surprised when I found out I couldn't eat. They are very progressive in all their other practices. I'm very pleased with them, besides the eating thing.

Thanks for the link. I'm in the US and I've never heard of lucozade, but I'll google it and I'm sure I can find something similar here!


----------



## winegums

nice cold lucozade!!!!!!!!

also look up foods that people like athletes eat or what people eat before they run marathons etc

i think carbs like brown pasta etc are pretty good too

not things like sweets as the energy will last a lot shorter time and then you will feel more tired faster!


----------



## summer rain

Hi

women here are generally encouraged to eat during labour and I haven't heard of any cases of women choking during a c-section with a general anaesthetic (which is a very rare occurance now anyway). Still if you're looking for foods you can sneak in, look for things like protein bars, healthy cereal bars (organic, wholemeal ones with less sugar), energy drinks etc. Lucozade is an energy drink based on glucose-fructose syrup; I know over in the US many drinks are based on this but over here most soft drinks contain plain old sugar so the glucose thing is a major selling point...

Soph


----------



## Pixxie

Bits of fruit, cereal bars, pasta salads, sandwiches xx


----------



## kfarb

summer rain said:


> Hi
> 
> women here are generally encouraged to eat during labour and I haven't heard of any cases of women choking during a c-section with a general anaesthetic (which is a very rare occurance now anyway). Still if you're looking for foods you can sneak in, look for things like protein bars, healthy cereal bars (organic, wholemeal ones with less sugar), energy drinks etc. Lucozade is an energy drink based on glucose-fructose syrup; I know over in the US many drinks are based on this but over here most soft drinks contain plain old sugar so the glucose thing is a major selling point...
> 
> Soph

Well, we don't need to sneak them IN. They don't go through our bags or anything, and we're supposed to bring stuff if DH wants something to eat. I'll just have to sneak eat it. I do think it's so dumb that they don't allow a woman in labor to eat! What if I'm in labor for 20 hours? How on earth would I have energy to push? Ridiculous.


----------



## Sophist

Wait to go in as long as you can--so you can eat whatever you like at home.

With my daughter I was so thirsty, and having a mad craving for ginger ale or sprite. All they would let me have was ice chips. After hours of begging, a really kind nurse sneaked me some apple juice and even that small amount helped a ton.

You will want things that are light though and easily digestible, especially carbs, juices, sports drinks, etc. You don't want anything that's going to give you reflux.

I did not get nauseated during transition, but I got very nauseated right after the births. The hospital where I had my son they insisted I eat immediately after he was born. I told them I would throw it up--they insisted, so I ate and then promptly barfed it all back up. Then they acted surprised....really it all makes no sense. Women should be allowed to listen to their bodies and do what they feel instinctively is best.


----------



## akgrown

I packed some food for the birth (nut bar and turkey sandwich) but did not end up being hungry at all - I did really appreciate that we had brought some sports drinks for my DH and they diluted some with water for me to drink.


----------



## hekate

I had half a flapjack/cereal bar as I had not been eating all day...I swear it made things happen!


----------



## kmac625

My midwife has told me to snack at least every 3 hours while in labour on fruit, granola bars, yoghurt etc. Also to remember to drink as you don't want to be dehydrated. She even told my dh to make sure I eat and drink because I might not feel like it/forget to and that it's important to do.


----------



## bklove

Great post. I was thinking about snack bars, definitly gateroade, water, and maybe fruit like watermelon or grapes.


----------



## milkmachine

ive just started thinking about this too! my labour food stash currently contains lucazade.... lol thats about it oops!


----------



## Joyzerelly

They don't let you eat? That's nuts! Whatever is their reason? And how do they expect you to perform this challenge that is apparently the equivalent of running a marathon?

I'm having a home-birth (all being well) and I've got Lucozade 'body fuel' tablets, Lucozade drink, a variety of interesting cereal bars, slim fast shakes (for a meal in a drink, not to use as a dieting tool)... Chocolate would also be a good thing and bananas are great energy givers. I've also got two cartons of Mars Refuel drink (yummy, any excuse). Oh and I've made a load of ice cubes, along with ice cubes made from Orange Lucozade...


----------



## Joyzerelly

kfarb said:


> JenStar1976 said:
> 
> 
> Why on earth would a birthing centre not allow you to eat??!!
> 
> Well, in case you need a c-section, the anesthesia can make you vomit while unconscious. But my book said that you can vomit even when your stomach is empty and all the acid in your stomach is more dangerous to get in your lungs then food because it can burn your lungs.
> 
> I was pretty surprised when I found out I couldn't eat. They are very progressive in all their other practices. I'm very pleased with them, besides the eating thing.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'm in the US and I've never heard of lucozade, but I'll google it and I'm sure I can find something similar here!Click to expand...

I've read the book and that bit too (brilliant book!) and seeing as most people who have c-sections have a spinal block epidural and are conscious during the operation its a lot of crap, surely you're more likely to end up having a c-section if you're utterly exhausted through not having eaten anything?

(ps: Lucozade is an energy drink here in the UK, it doesn't contain very much caffeine though so is good. You have Gatorade there don't you, perhaps get some of that?)


----------



## kfarb

Joyzerelly said:


> kfarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenStar1976 said:
> 
> 
> Why on earth would a birthing centre not allow you to eat??!!
> 
> Well, in case you need a c-section, the anesthesia can make you vomit while unconscious. But my book said that you can vomit even when your stomach is empty and all the acid in your stomach is more dangerous to get in your lungs then food because it can burn your lungs.
> 
> I was pretty surprised when I found out I couldn't eat. They are very progressive in all their other practices. I'm very pleased with them, besides the eating thing.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'm in the US and I've never heard of lucozade, but I'll google it and I'm sure I can find something similar here!Click to expand...
> 
> I've read the book and that bit too (brilliant book!) and seeing as most people who have c-sections have a spinal block epidural and are conscious during the operation its a lot of crap, surely you're more likely to end up having a c-section if you're utterly exhausted through not having eaten anything?
> 
> (ps: Lucozade is an energy drink here in the UK, it doesn't contain very much caffeine though so is good. You have Gatorade there don't you, perhaps get some of that?)Click to expand...

Yep, that's a good idea. DH can pretend like he's drinking it and sneak me some drinks.


----------



## DivaSatanica

kfarb said:


> JenStar1976 said:
> 
> 
> Why on earth would a birthing centre not allow you to eat??!!
> 
> Well, in case you need a c-section, the anesthesia can make you vomit while unconscious. But my book said that you can vomit even when your stomach is empty and all the acid in your stomach is more dangerous to get in your lungs then food because it can burn your lungs.
> 
> I was pretty surprised when I found out I couldn't eat. They are very progressive in all their other practices. I'm very pleased with them, besides the eating thing.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'm in the US and I've never heard of lucozade, but I'll google it and I'm sure I can find something similar here!Click to expand...

If you have a local British shop of any kind, even a British butcher, they should have Lucozade. I live in Canada, but any time I was sick my mum would go to the British shop and get it for me.


----------



## milkmachine

DivaSatanica said:


> kfarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenStar1976 said:
> 
> 
> Why on earth would a birthing centre not allow you to eat??!!
> 
> Well, in case you need a c-section, the anesthesia can make you vomit while unconscious. But my book said that you can vomit even when your stomach is empty and all the acid in your stomach is more dangerous to get in your lungs then food because it can burn your lungs.
> 
> I was pretty surprised when I found out I couldn't eat. They are very progressive in all their other practices. I'm very pleased with them, besides the eating thing.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'm in the US and I've never heard of lucozade, but I'll google it and I'm sure I can find something similar here!Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a local British shop of any kind, even a British butcher, they should have Lucozade. I live in Canada, but any time I was sick my mum would go to the British shop and get it for me.Click to expand...

lucazade is the best when your sick!!! my mum used to always bring it too me too!


----------



## kfarb

DivaSatanica said:


> kfarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenStar1976 said:
> 
> 
> Why on earth would a birthing centre not allow you to eat??!!
> 
> Well, in case you need a c-section, the anesthesia can make you vomit while unconscious. But my book said that you can vomit even when your stomach is empty and all the acid in your stomach is more dangerous to get in your lungs then food because it can burn your lungs.
> 
> I was pretty surprised when I found out I couldn't eat. They are very progressive in all their other practices. I'm very pleased with them, besides the eating thing.
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'm in the US and I've never heard of lucozade, but I'll google it and I'm sure I can find something similar here!Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a local British shop of any kind, even a British butcher, they should have Lucozade. I live in Canada, but any time I was sick my mum would go to the British shop and get it for me.Click to expand...

We probably do somewhere, but I'm sure it'd expensive here. I'm sure gatorade will be ok. Thanks!


----------



## Zen_Jenn

I had a natural birth. I had eggs on toast when I was in the first stage, but once I got to the hospital I couldn't stomach any food. I drank gatorade as long as I could, but once I got to transition, I couldn't even drink gatorade (I switched to water). The only thing I had was honey sticks, plastic straws full of liquid honey. They were great for quick energy, and were easy enough to eat.


----------



## ajayrathore

We have limited natural energy so it is our duty to protect it and this is why we are here to discuss about saving energy, Thanks for reading it I hope you all will think about it...


----------



## ChristinaRN

Kfarb- you might be suprised to find out that you may not even think about food while in labor. They don't let you eat for 2 reasons.....the first incase of an emergency csection and the 2nd is because when you are in the transition stage you are more likely to throw up because the blood flow to your stomach has been diverted to other parts of your body to help with the work. Anything in your stomach during transition is likely to come up. You'd be suprised how well built our bodies are for delivery. I haven't eaten during any of my labors because of the excitement and sheer loss of appetite. All of my labors started in the wee hours of the morning (so I hadn't eaten since dinner) and I gave birth in the afternoon for all of them. I had more than enough energy to get through my labors without food in almost 24 hours.


----------



## stardust599

i'm taking some cold lucozade to sip and perk me up and probably some raisins/nuts or whatever takes my fancy. i think it's ok to eat in the early stages but once i'm in proper labour i don't think i'll need to! xxx


----------



## kiwimama

I can't really remember what I took in with me last time - I do remember I bought some hydrating drinks and some barley sugars but never ended up having any of them!


----------



## 9isDivine

Hey!

I would bet anything with a good balance of healthy (whole grain) carbs and protiens during the first stage of labor would be great. Just make sure it is a snack sized portion because you don't want a heavy meal since your body will soon be diverting it's energy and even blood supply to help delivery that baby. That doesn't mean that if you start labor right after a mean that you are in trouble. It just means you may have food sitting there a while and you could have a greater chance of throwing up during labor. It is not the end of the world!

My midwife recommends any juice during labor (but more importantly after a difficult labor), but especially likes orange juice for some reason. Pineapple and apple juice work fine,too. She also will give me saltine crackers with honey on them if I need some quick energy. 

MOSTLY she will give me just pain water and make sure I am drinking plenty of it. If you feel low in energy, then by all means use something to get you the strength you need to keep going. Both you AND baby will need it!

Blessings,
Kim
mom of 9


----------



## Tulip

Our midwifery matron suggests flapjacks and uncarbonated sports drinks :)


----------



## Quest55

I am going to step in and say that I think its important to eat while in labor! I had a hospital birth with my first child and I was in labor for 23 hours and was not allowed to eat! I went in because I suspected my waters were leaking (tests confirmed I was), not really in true labor...so they induced me (even though my water broke while at the hospital and contractions were intensing on their own). I was so weak, after about 12 hours I had my hubby sneak me a candy bar from a vending machine. Not the best choice I know, but I would have eaten anything. I was so weak when it came to pushing, and eating ice chips for 24 hours was torture...one of the main reasons why I really want to do a home birth my next child.


----------



## Mizze

Just to keep the thread alive - because I think its important.

I had an antenatal class last week (on breastfeeding) and the midwife couldnt help going off topic to stress how important it was (especially for 1st timers) to make sure we ate for as long as we could during labour. Especially complex carbohydrates - porridge especially - but to stay away from sugary things because the energy doesnt last long whereas complex carbs last longer. She said not eating will prolong labour especially the pushing stage because you are too damn exhuasted to get the baby out quickly. She compared it to turning up for a marathon having had half a mars bar and expecting to be able to run 26 miles on it. 

Obviously its most beneficial in long labours but for us first timers we have no idea how long its going to last so im intending to eat my porridge like a good girl as soon as I hit the latent stage. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks for that hon :thumbup: I'm off for my latent walk to the shop and back, so will defo grab some porridge x


----------



## Mizze

No problem!

Just talked to my own midwife about it and she too said to eat and drink for as long as you can (obviously there comes a point when you cant) so many women apparently get dehydrated as well as hungry during labour. 

Im thinking on checking out the best health bars as well as the porridge. Things like slim fast could well be good - easy to get nutrients in to you without over loading your tummy. Unsalted mixed nuts are probably a good idea too -good fats and slow released energy and not too heavy. 

Mizze xx


----------



## Jenniflower

When I'm at a point where I can't eat anymore but still need the energy I intend to munch on almonds and drink Lucozade sports drink. It's what I do for running so I assume it should work for labour hahahaha.


----------

